# Posting options?



## Skeels (Jul 20, 2016)

So I'm not sure if I should post this here or in the kitless section, but it's a fountain pen question so I'll start here... So a month or so ago I cast up an alumilite sweet gum ball blank. Sold the pen as a cigar style pen to a guy at work and he likes it so much he has to have a fountain pen to match. His only requests were kitless and to have a postable cap. So my question is... What are my options? I just read an amazon tutorial by Shawn Newton but the particular tutorial leaves out the traditional "post". It seems to just be a (here on IAP) snap type cap. I'm not really a fan of those and what I'm wondering is a traditional "post" gonna literally as easy as threading an post? Seems like a REALLY stupid and straight forward, but here lately for some reason or another If it seems that easy it's not and vise versa lol.  Any help on the subject would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 20, 2016)

You could make a threaded like you said, seems straight forward enough. I like to taper the pen body little and have it post with friction. If you get the angle right it will stick on there pretty good.


----------



## Skeels (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe S. said:


> You could make a threaded like you said, seems straight forward enough. I like to taper the pen body little and have it post with friction. If you get the angle right it will stick on there pretty good.



I think that's what I may do. With what he wants and with what I got goin on in my head, a threaded post will more than likely take away from the look. Thanks!


----------

